# Numbering Photo's automatic with software



## Xinix

Hello,

I am looking for software or something that wil automatic number my photos.
For example:
First i have to make 12 pictures from a car, 15 from a house, 25 garden, 12 people, etc.
The name for my car pictures are 1.jpg, 1-1.jpg, 1-2.jpg till 1.11..jpg, 
the house 2.jpg, 2-1.jpf, 2-2.jpg, till 2-14.jpg, 
and of course the garden 3.jpg, 3-1.jpg, 3-2.jpg to 3-24.jpg.

My idea
I could make a picture of a label or barcode to recognize the position.
So.. for the car photos I first make a picture of the barcode, and then take all the pictures of the car, 
when i am finished with the car, I first make a photo from the barcode again than
start making pictures of the house, finished with fotos, start with  barcode 
and start with the garden pictures, etc, etc. 
When i upload the photo's from my camera the system knows the position from the barcode and automatically numbers the photo's.

Is there somekind of software for this, or is there an much easier way?


----------



## snowbear

Most, if not all digital cameras name photos with either a sequential number or by date and time, so they are already numbered.  As for your question, yes, there a number of programming languages that could rename (renumber) files in a directory - you need only know how to write a program or script.


----------



## Xinix

Yes i know all photos have numbers. 
That's the thing, i want the pictures to have the names i early mentioned.
Car gets nr 1 with sequential numbers (1-1.jpg / 1-2.jpg / 1-3.jpg, etc.
House gets nr 2 with sequential numbers (2-1.jpg / 2-2.jpg / 2-3.jpg, etc),
Garden 3.jpg / 3-1.jpg / 3-2.jpg etc.

The software / program must automatically number the photo's from my camera to my computer.
So when i place them on my website there all in order and the system recognize the photos.


----------



## ronlane

What software are you using to process your images? In lightroom, you can rename the files with the name and sequence numbers that you want.


----------



## 480sparky

Window's File Manager can do this easily.

Just select the files you want to rename, right-click, then choose Rename.  Enter the name you want, and it will renumber them for you.

Otherwise:  Introduction - Bulk Rename Utility


----------



## Xinix

ronlane said:


> What software are you using to process your images? In lightroom, you can rename the files with the name and sequence numbers that you want.



For now i am using Bulk Rename Utility or MS Office 2010 to number the foto's myself. 
I think it takes to much time when i have to re- number like 350 items / persons with each 15 sequential numbers.

I hope there is someting out there that works automatically as i mentioned earlier.


----------



## Xinix

480sparky said:


> Window's File Manager can do this easily.
> 
> Just select the files you want to rename, right-click, then choose Rename.  Enter the name you want, and it will renumber them for you.
> 
> Otherwise:  Introduction - Bulk Rename Utility



Yes, working with BRU, but still i have to rename all pic myself.

* BTW Chuck Norris really rules ;-)


----------



## 480sparky

Xinix said:


> Yes, working with BRU, but still i have to rename all pic myself........



Well, yeah!  Do you think the software is going to recognize the subject and name it for you?


----------



## astroNikon

an alternative
Many cameras allow you to give a name to the files
So if you go into the camera menu and give the name 1_ 
then it will sequentially name the file after that 1_1, 1_2  etc  as an example.

you'll have to go in the camera menu each time though to change it to 2_, 3_, or 2-, 3- etc

not sure how it would work over all

but in LightRoom you can do import parameters on stuff too like naming.  And then only select each image type at a time to import.

If you use software right now you may want to peruse the manual.

I actually tried what you want to do years ago.
I have many images done that way
but when I bought adobe lightroom it has a catalog system that handles everything for you and you can put everything in collections, etc.  So much better.   I also went from a numbering system to a collections / visual image system.

After you get used to a visual image system the numbering system falls short unless you have a separate database of what each image is; which in and of itself is a major PITA to keep updated then refer to.


----------



## Xinix

480sparky said:


> Xinix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, working with BRU, but still i have to rename all pic myself........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah!  Do you think the software is going to recognize the subject and name it for you?
Click to expand...


Yes......That's the whole idea ;-)
For the software to know the position you have got to work with a barcode or something.
For example.
well.... let's say a card with a barcode. 
The computer recognizes the position from the picture with a barcode. 
So everything between the barcode gets a number.

Example:
First i have to make 12 pictures from a car, 15 from a house, 25 garden, 12 people, etc.
At first take a picture of the barcode:
Then car pictures, / Barcode /, house pictures, / barcode / garden pictures/ barcode / people pictures, etc.

The software now knows where to regognize. 
He can automatically number car 1 with sequence numbers, house 2 with sequence numbers and so on.


----------



## table1349

You might want to read this.  The DAM Book: Digital Asset Management for Photographers: Peter Krogh
It is much easier to organize them properly from the start then to go back and re-do it all.


----------



## 480sparky

Seems seems to me you're trying to over-complicate it and make it actually harder to do. Personally I would make several different file folders s on my camera so if I took a bunch of pictures in the garden I take those and a file directory number to one Landscapes file directory number two and so on.

Then you could then you could simply copy those file folders to your computer, and renamw the images using the bulk rename utility.


----------



## smoke665

Bridge or LR both have batch file renaming options that are fast, flexible and easy to use. You can also easily add keywords.


----------



## Dave442

I have a lot of pictures of things like you mention and I never take them in order. Meaning that I would not take 12 car shots and then 15 house shots, they would be mixed together. While the barcode idea sounds great, I usually just take a picture of my hand so I know I am changing subjects (in you case you could hold up however many fingers to indicate what the next picture is about). If you can do the barcode then I would include that and add the information to the Keywords and at some point you will probably come across a way to use that information to automate things.

What I do in LightRoom is to add a keyword to those images and then those go into a Collection based on that keyword. 
1) Then in the Collection area I make General Collection Set that would then have each of the subject I want inside it, in your case Car, House, People, etc. 
2) I then add into the Copy field of each image the information that you are wanting to use as the identifier as to the subject in the filename, i.e.: 2 for house. This is done for all the images in that Collection as a batch copy-paste.  
2) Then I Export the images and have an Export Preset that tells LR to make the new filename based on Copy-Number Sequence. You now just go to each Collection and do an Export using the Export Preset that will make the new file with the new filename and in the location you want. You could have and Export Preset for each subject (allowing you to specify a specific output folder location ahead of time subject type) or use one Export Preset. 
3) This would give 2-1.jpg for the first house image and 2-15 for your last house image and so on for car, people, etc. 
4) In LR you can drag the images around to change the order, so I may put all the single story houses first and then the two story houses and they will come out in that new order in their sequential numbering. 

While this may take more time than just using a batch filename editor, it sure makes it easy to find any image at a later date. The Import and Export Presets and the Copy-Paste of keywords and metadata make the process relatively fast.

What I tried doing at one time was I set up different folders on the memory card in the camera and would select that folder based on what I was taking a picture of, but that became too difficult and sometimes I would forget to change the folder and that would slow my post processing down more than just doing the sort at one time in post. If you are good about selecting the folder then you can Import into LR with an Import Preset for each folder that would add information needed to automatically rename the file on Export based on subject.

Another option I tried was to use a different File Name for each of the four Shooting Menus on the camera, but again I found that I would not change to the right Shooting Menu while in the field so the first three letters of the file name would not alway be correct based on the subject (and limited to four banks).   

I would never want a bunch of renumbered images that could have duplicate files names as the original files names. With the Export from LR the new file numbering is on a new copy of the file that would be stored separate from the Archive original images. When you export you can also reduce the size of the file which is often necessary. 

Another point is that I also use LR for editing images. If you do not need to edit images then just import without Previews to speed the process, or use Bridge in place of LR.  

Other software options I have tried or looked at includes ACD Pro, Capture One, Daminion, On1, and PhotoMechanic. What I like about LR is the amount of information available on how to use the program and that it is basically the same to use today as it was over seven years ago, while still being updated on a regular basis. 

The information added is also very helpful if the images are going into an enterprise wide file management system (such as Extensis).


----------



## 480sparky

Let me get this straight.

You want something like a UPC or QR bar code-type thing on hand, one for each type of photo you're going to take.  Say, one for gardens, one for landscapes, one for cars, one for a house.........

Do you really want to carry ALL those coded cards around?


----------



## gary-orlando

So did you ever get an answer to your question?  I understand exactly what you are trying to do.  Its like an inventory method. To bad the "experts" here are not listening to what you are trying to do, but only thinking inside their own box and how you dont want to do it that way.  Or ... who wants to carry around a bunch of cards lol.
What you want is a program that starts at the 1st photo saved and reads the barcode if there is one and (renames) numbers the next photos in sequence according to the number read off the barcode. When it sees another barcode it ends that sequence and uses the new number and does it again. You are not taking photos at random but in sequence on purpose.  I think a company called wavebid does something similar to what you are asking. But they charge a fee.


----------



## Dave442

The Wavebid product looks interesting, but it looks like it is part of the larger Auctioneer software the company offers and requires uploading the photos to their site.

A couple other options include:
Barcode Edition – foolography
This looks like a very good option if you are using a Nikon camera and you just pay for the hardware/software package.  

GET SNAPIZZI
This is similar to the Wavebid where you upload to their site and they process and send to your site, based on a monthly fee.

If your volumen can justify one of those options it looks like the way to go. I also read about a photographer that did birthdays and such and she used a Raspberry Pi in the path of processing the photos, you would have to add a barcode reader.


----------



## table1349

gary-orlando said:


> So did you ever get an answer to your question?  I understand exactly what you are trying to do.  Its like an inventory method. To bad the "experts" here are not listening to what you are trying to do, but only thinking inside their own box and how you dont want to do it that way.  Or ... who wants to carry around a bunch of cards lol.
> What you want is a program that starts at the 1st photo saved and reads the barcode if there is one and (renames) numbers the next photos in sequence according to the number read off the barcode. When it sees another barcode it ends that sequence and uses the new number and does it again. You are not taking photos at random but in sequence on purpose.  I think a company called wavebid does something similar to what you are asking. But they charge a fee.



Did you check out the wave bid process?  You have to have a bar code which you have to make your self then you have to take a photo of the bar code before the group of photos. When you change you have to take a photo of a different bar code that you made before you take the next series of photos, and repeat.  Prior to this you have to create and print the bar codes.  In the process you must make a reference for each bar code you want, ie, cars, horses, etc.    What happens if you see something you don't have a referenced bar code for?  

A whole lot of work at the front end to save a few minutes at the back end.    

OP there is no autonomous software out there that can do what you want.  There is no autonomous hardware at this point either.  You can do a whole lot of work to direct some program to do the separation/renaming or you can download the entire content of the shoot, then select the photos of each subject and do a batch edit.  The second option is a whole lot easier and less time consuming.


----------



## Xinix

gary-orlando said:


> So did you ever get an answer to your question?  I understand exactly what you are trying to do.  Its like an inventory method. To bad the "experts" here are not listening to what you are trying to do, but only thinking inside their own box and how you dont want to do it that way.  Or ... who wants to carry around a bunch of cards lol.
> What you want is a program that starts at the 1st photo saved and reads the barcode if there is one and (renames) numbers the next photos in sequence according to the number read off the barcode. When it sees another barcode it ends that sequence and uses the new number and does it again. You are not taking photos at random but in sequence on purpose.  I think a company called wavebid does something similar to what you are asking. But they charge a fee.


Yes, Yes, Yes that's iT ........  
Almost as i imagined, i hate the charge issue. Ian"t there someting else?

Thanx for the ear


----------



## astroNikon

Xinix said:


> gary-orlando said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you ever get an answer to your question?  I understand exactly what you are trying to do.  Its like an inventory method. To bad the "experts" here are not listening to what you are trying to do, but only thinking inside their own box and how you dont want to do it that way.  Or ... who wants to carry around a bunch of cards lol.
> What you want is a program that starts at the 1st photo saved and reads the barcode if there is one and (renames) numbers the next photos in sequence according to the number read off the barcode. When it sees another barcode it ends that sequence and uses the new number and does it again. You are not taking photos at random but in sequence on purpose.  I think a company called wavebid does something similar to what you are asking. But they charge a fee.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes, Yes that's iT ........
> Almost as i imagined, i hate the charge issue. Ian"t there someting else?
> 
> Thanx for the ear
Click to expand...

The rest of us use LightRoom.

you're just not listening, nor comprehending.  
Plus you want something for free that you don't have to program yourself.


----------



## 480sparky

If you think there's a demand for such a (free) product, develop it yourself.


----------



## Xinix

astroNikon said:


> Xinix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gary-orlando said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you ever get an answer to your question?  I understand exactly what you are trying to do.  Its like an inventory method. To bad the "experts" here are not listening to what you are trying to do, but only thinking inside their own box and how you dont want to do it that way.  Or ... who wants to carry around a bunch of cards lol.
> What you want is a program that starts at the 1st photo saved and reads the barcode if there is one and (renames) numbers the next photos in sequence according to the number read off the barcode. When it sees another barcode it ends that sequence and uses the new number and does it again. You are not taking photos at random but in sequence on purpose.  I think a company called wavebid does something similar to what you are asking. But they charge a fee.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes, Yes that's iT ........
> Almost as i imagined, i hate the charge issue. Ian"t there someting else?
> 
> Thanx for the ear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rest of us use LightRoom.
> 
> you're just not listening, nor comprehending.
> Plus you want something for free that you don't have to program yourself.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with my reaction to someone that exactly knows what i mean?
That was just what i was looking for.
That also was my question in the first place.
And YES i want it for free.
But if i could i would definitely program it myself.
Well maybe there is someone who can help me?

Well.......


----------



## Xinix

480sparky said:


> If you think there's a demand for such a (free) product, develop it yourself.


I think your right ;-)


----------



## astroNikon

Xinix said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xinix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gary-orlando said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you ever get an answer to your question?  I understand exactly what you are trying to do.  Its like an inventory method. To bad the "experts" here are not listening to what you are trying to do, but only thinking inside their own box and how you dont want to do it that way.  Or ... who wants to carry around a bunch of cards lol.
> What you want is a program that starts at the 1st photo saved and reads the barcode if there is one and (renames) numbers the next photos in sequence according to the number read off the barcode. When it sees another barcode it ends that sequence and uses the new number and does it again. You are not taking photos at random but in sequence on purpose.  I think a company called wavebid does something similar to what you are asking. But they charge a fee.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes, Yes that's iT ........
> Almost as i imagined, i hate the charge issue. Ian"t there someting else?
> 
> Thanx for the ear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rest of us use LightRoom.
> 
> you're just not listening, nor comprehending.
> Plus you want something for free that you don't have to program yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with my reaction to someone that exactly knows what i mean?
> That was just what i was looking for.
> That also was my question in the first place.
> And YES i want it for free.
> But if i could i would definitely program it myself.
> Well maybe there is someone who can help me?
> 
> Well.......
Click to expand...

Yes, I understood.  I used to do the numbering *exactly* (except the scan card) the way you wanted it to.  But found it very tedious.  When I went to LightRoom the method was superior and much faster; although no free but I was buying it for it's other post processing feature.  The library system was just an added bonus.

But you have to start somewhere to learn your process as it'll be an evolution over time.


----------



## 480sparky

Xinix said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think there's a demand for such a (free) product, develop it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your right ;-)
Click to expand...


Just curious...... what camera are you using?  You may already have the ability to do what you want and not know it.


----------

